# THE BODY DOLLY TOPIC Post info & pics!



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I always get questions about this... so i decided to make a post for everyone.

*How to build your own body dolly.*
Cheap and easy.

Ok, there are 2 ways to do this:

1. Build a rigid dolly for your cars body style.
-or-
2. Build an adjustable dolly that will fit any body style.

Both styles are basically the same, but there are advantages and disadvantages to each, which i will list below:

RIGID DOLLY:
Good: Quicker and easier to build than adjustable dolly.
Bad: Can only be used on one particular body style, storage problems due to size after use.

ADJUSTABLE DOLLY:
Good: Fully adjustable to fit any body style, disassembles after use for easy storage.
Bad: Takes a little longer to build, requires more tools (drill and tap for bolt holes).


Materials needed: 

*Approx. 35 ft of steel box tubing (i used 2x2x1/4 because it was free, but its overkill, use someting lighter).

*4 2x2" square flat peices of metal (for the tops of the legs).

*6 6" peices of larger box tube for the tunnels where the bars slide through.

*4 heavy duty steel castors (wheels).

*16 bolts (12 for set screws, 4 for the body mounts)

Tools needed:

*Something to cut the steel tubing (chop saw, sawz-all, torch, whatever).

*Welder

*Drill

*Tap

To make a *rigid style dolly*, just measure the distances (front to back and side to side) between the body mounts you want to use and thats basically it. Self explanatory from there. Its easier if you have a bare frame to measure from instead of getting up under a car.

To make the *adjustable style dolly*...
1. Do the same as the rigid style except make everything longer than needed to allow for future adjustments for different bodies, and make "tunnels" for the bars to slide through.

2. Drill and tap 2 holes for bolts in the side of the tunnels to hold everything in place once it is adjusted to the proper length. The bolts act like big set screws..... or just drill a hole and weld a nut onto it, either way will work.

3. Measure the height of your castors, the height from the bottom of your body to the top, and most importantly the height of your garage door that you will need to clear if you want to roll the car outside.... do the math and that will tell you how tall you can make the 4 legs.

4. Drill a hole in the middle of the small 2x2" squre flat plates and slide a bolt through it, then weld the bolt head on, then take this peice and weld it to the top of the legs with the threaded end of the bolt sticking up... this is what you will bolt the body mounts down with. 

(Depending on what your body mount style is like you may not be able to bolt it down in the rear, in this case substitute a piece of c-channel welded with the sides facing up that will act like a cup or a guide to hold the rear from moving side to side.... once its bolted down in the front, its not going anywhere). Just look under your car and you will know what to do for the back, you basically want to keep the body from moving side to side since it will be bolted in the front.

5. Weld the castors on the bottom of the legs.

Thats it, cheap and easy.

Here are the measurements i used on the one for my 64 just to give you an idea:

Center bar = 15'
Front cross bar = 4'
Rear cross bar = 5'
Legs (not including castors) = 2 1/2'

*Several pics to follow for reference.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Pic


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Pic


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks for sharing your info, just what i needed!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Pic


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Pic


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

thank you for sharing...... it was about time...... and tell them how long it took you to build it...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

I think the adjustable one is best.....I made one....... and my friends and I, were all able to use it... 

good post Jason! 



Last edited by TOPFAN at Aug 9 2003, 02:33 PM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 9 2003, 04:29 PM
> *thank you for sharing...... it was about time...... and tell them how long it took you to build it...*


 Took me about 45 minutes to type this post out and took about 2 hours to build the dolly, lol. See, if you had started building your dolly when i started typing, you would be 1/2 way done now!!! 

I just hope this helps people take thier rides to the next level...
I have probably explained this to about 15 or 20 people thru PM and email over the past year or so..... so i decided it was time to make a post on it, lol.

I know of 2 people that actually went ahead and built one from asking me about it, and they both said it works great for them.

I just let my friend James (ImpalaPartz) borrow mine, we put his 60 rag on it a few weeks ago.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

my 65 on the body dolly we made...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2003, 05:23 PM
> *my 65 on the body dolly we made... *


 Wow, its neat to see the car in that stage... thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 9 2003, 03:55 PM
> *I just let my friend James (ImpalaPartz) borrow mine, we put his 60 rag on it a few weeks ago.*
























Last edited by impalapartz at Aug 9 2003, 04:34 PM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Another pic of the 60 on the dolly....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Close up.... look close... see the bolts that act as set screws to hold the bars in place?


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Mine way up there, thanx in Part to JasonJ! :biggrin: 

I made my center support longer then need be and made it come apart for easier storage too.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Damn that pic is small on my computer.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Wow, that turned out sweet Skandalouz!

My garage door only allowed me to make mine as tall as i did... so when i needed to work under it for more than a couple of minutes..... up it goes!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

ya, the only thing I had to worry about was the support in the middle of the shop for the storage upstairs, my door is tall. Mine is 42" tall. I was stripping undercoating today and it is still too low, its going up higher tomorrow.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

before...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

after......


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh yea baby, from the ground up!


----------



## mr.debonair (Mar 20, 2003)

dammm i wish i could do that with my 83 lac,but i cant cause is my daily driver.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

I know its a shitty pic....Jason, but...this is how I did it....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Damn, thats scary TOPFAN.... almost as scary as this.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

HEY!!! Stop laughing at my wooden dolly! It was a prototype! :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

damn, I used an engine picker and got the car up higher then the cart on block then I dropped it down. One man show around here!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 9 2003, 05:25 PM
> *Damn, thats scary TOPFAN.... almost as scary as this.....*


 no, thats scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!

serious Jason my car sat on those 4x4's for over 6 months ...no problem!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Alright TOPFAN, you got me hyped up now... i gotta go work on the ride! See ya! :biggrin:


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

heres a pic of my first attempt.

biult it for the frtame to make it easier to wrap, but will still be able to be used on a body.

only adjustable in lenght of the two long supports. 

firts wrapped frame in OZ so there is no one really to call up and get advice.

yeah TOPFAN, i loose sleep thinking about getting me and my buds to lift the body off.


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

another, lifting that heavy ass frame the easy way.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

its the easy at home way. I took my body off my car and my parts car with a picker. I wouldn't have done it any other way but ot take it to work and use the 2 post hoist.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 9 2003, 06:00 PM
> *Alright TOPFAN, you got me hyped up now... i gotta go work on the ride! See ya! :biggrin:*


  

did my good deed for the day...... :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks Jason for posting this! It gives me some ideas.

Maybe the mods can put your first post here with the info in the tech section?

Mods? Bueller?

Jeff


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2003, 06:18 PM
> *I know its a shitty pic....Jason, but...this is how I did it.... *


respect abel, respect, it shows that all of us can build cover cars in our back yards. thanks for the pics and we all respect the Premier cars out here in the midwest. One luv for lowriders and keep it traditional. :biggrin:











Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Aug 10 2003, 10:16 AM


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

for the lazy fuckers who would rather buy one then make one here is the 
best one that i use(Roto 2000 Auto Restoration Rotisserie) man this shit is tha shit i use it on all my rides and doest cost a grip and holds up 3000 pounds. cost 599 www.theroto2000.com but if you build one yourself like this one you will spend less then 300 just to let you know.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Aug 10 2003, 05:19 AM
> *Thanks Jason for posting this! It gives me some ideas.
> 
> Maybe the mods can put your first post here with the info in the tech section?
> ...


 Glad i could help.

That would be cool if they put it in the tech section, because you know how the old posts drop off after a while...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers+Aug 10 2003, 09:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowriders2choppers @ Aug 10 2003, 09:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2003, 06:18 PM
> *I know its a shitty pic....Jason, but...this is how I did it.... *


respect abel, respect, it shows that all of us can build cover cars in our back yards. thanks for the pics and we all respect the Premier cars out here in the midwest. One luv for lowriders and keep it traditional. :biggrin:







[/b][/quote]
Thank you for the compliments and putting up with me sometimes....{I can be a post whore at times}  

I love seeing the progress of giving an old car new life.....

I cant wait to see that crazy white boy Jason's 64 done! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 10 2003, 12:11 PM
> *
> 
> I cant wait to see that crazy white boy Jason's 64 done! :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Aug 10 2003, 11:15 AM
> *all of us can build cover cars in our back yards.*


 Backyard boogie!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my old ss. took off the frame in 6 days. good old jack stands until i made a dolly. pic might be huge.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nevermind the neighbor's run down house!


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

the dollies look tight. i have a few questions. first off, do they make casters with kinda big wheels with rubber tires? ive got an all dirt backyard no garage and 3 bodies comin off this winter and theres no way i can do them in the driveway and the bigger wheels and rubber tires would make it easier to move around in the dirt/grass. also is there anyway i could make a trailer hitch and pull the dollies around the backyard with my riding mower or do you guys think the mower would be too weak?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2003, 08:25 PM
> *nevermind the neighbor's run down house!*


 shiiitt If I were him I'd be lookin at YOU like WTF is this guy doing! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Aug 11 2003, 07:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Aug 11 2003, 07:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lone star_@Aug 11 2003, 08:25 PM
> *nevermind the neighbor's run down house!*


shiiitt If I were him I'd be lookin at YOU like WTF is this guy doing! :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
you aint lyin. :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2003, 06:25 PM
> *nevermind the neighbor's run down house!*


 Damn! You aint LYING!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont want me to start on those guys...they give new meaning to "nosey neighbor"


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SydneyStyle_@Aug 9 2003, 06:45 PM
> *heres a pic of my first attempt.
> 
> biult it for the frtame to make it easier to wrap, but will still be able to be used on a body.
> ...


 Me Too! I kept thinking I would dent or scratch my paint!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

I would love to see pics of how you guys are pulling the body off with an engine hoist.... It's seems like it would be a hell of a lot easier than the way I always do it...


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

> *I would love to see pics of how you guys are pulling the body off with an engine hoist.... It's seems like it would be a hell of a lot easier than the way I always do it...*


yeah me too. are we talkin engine hoist as in chain hoist hooked to an "A" frame or engine hoist as in cherry picker. also can sum1 please answer my questions that were asked above?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by endlesslove2_@Aug 11 2003, 08:58 PM
> *1. do they make casters with kinda big wheels with rubber tires?
> 
> 2. is there anyway i could make a trailer hitch and pull the dollies around the backyard with my riding mower or do you guys think the mower would be too weak?*


 1. Yes, they make them, they work great in grass or dirt. They come in several different sizes.... do you have a Harbor Freight Tools where you live? They sell them there CHEAP!

2. Of course, why not? Just weld a hitch on and you are set... your riding mower will pull it NO PROBLEM... shit, you could push it around by yourself with one hand if you wanted to bro. I used to push mine out of the garage and turn it around and push it back in by myself.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Aug 12 2003, 01:17 AM
> *I would love to see pics of how you guys are pulling the body off with an engine hoist.... It's seems like it would be a hell of a lot easier than the way I always do it...*


 Hey bro, here are a few pics of me, sixty34me, and ImpalaPartz pulling his 60 rag off the frame using an engine hoist in the front. Did things the easy way in the back though, FORKLIFT! lol....

But if you wanted to use an engine hoist in the back you can hook onto the trunk latch on the body if its not rusted, or you can fab up a bracket that bolts onto your rear body mounts and hook to that.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Oops, forgot the pics, lol....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Pic 2


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Pic 3


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Its hard to see but in the front we just bolted a chain onto the firewall where the front fenders normally bolt up.... hooked the hoist onto the chain....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when i took apart the rust bucket, i had 2 homies, 2 jack stands a floor jack and an engine hoist hooked onto the trunk latch in the trunk. it was scarey but we did it. doesnt matter how its done, as long as the end product is the frame on one side, and the body on the other :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Aug 12 2003, 11:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Aug 12 2003, 11:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Illustrious Auto Works_@Aug 12 2003, 01:17 AM
> *I would love to see pics of how you guys are pulling the body off with an engine hoist.... It's seems like it would be a hell of a lot easier than the way I always do it...*


Hey bro, here are a few pics of me, sixty34me, and ImpalaPartz pulling his 60 rag off the frame using an engine hoist in the front. Did things the easy way in the back though, FORKLIFT! lol....

But if you wanted to use an engine hoist in the back you can hook onto the trunk latch on the body if its not rusted, or you can fab up a bracket that bolts onto your rear body mounts and hook to that.[/b][/quote]
I used thew chain the same way and hooked onto the trunk latch, it doesn't hurt a thing and works really good.


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

thanx man. at first i thought it was gonna be hard as fuck to pull these 3 bodies off this winter and build dollies for them but now i dont think its gonna be that bad. 1 more question. would it be alright to use 2 cherry pickers to lift the body at the same time or is there more risk of the body fallin. thanx again for the info......


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by endlesslove2_@Aug 12 2003, 08:03 PM
> *thanx man. at first i thought it was gonna be hard as fuck to pull these 3 bodies off this winter and build dollies for them but now i dont think its gonna be that bad. 1 more question. would it be alright to use 2 cherry pickers to lift the body at the same time or is there more risk of the body fallin. thanx again for the info......*


 Nah, ive seen people do it plenty of times homie, just put one in the front and one in the back and lift it up!


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

cool but if i do that how do that how do i get the frame out from under it?


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

i just got a set of wheels for mine.can you say FREEBIE! my boy was takin sum shit to the scales tomorrow and he said to come dig thru the shit and se if there was anything we wanted. he had them on an old ass rigged up motor cart and theyre kinda beat up but they still spin nice so i took those.also got a nice set of 15" beauty rings for sum rally wheels, a clutch fan and air cleaner and a couple fan shrouds. ALL FREE!!!!!!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks Jason for posting those pics... if I had only known this a few days ago...


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Thank JasonJ, i was one of the many who PM you about this :biggrin: looks easy as hell to build. Can't wait to pull the body off for a nice winter frame wrap


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

LIL said he would put the first post up in the Tech section, may be awhile though.
 

Jeff


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

I just might have to buy some more paint and go ahead and take mine off the frame. you guys are getting me to hype.


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

this is how you do it, front yard style.  can some one post these pics for me, thanks..

http://public.fotki.com/Juiced83Caddy/mont...arlos_79_monte/


http://images3.fotki.com/v26/free/25271/7/...9217/010-vi.jpg


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by endlesslove2_@Aug 12 2003, 08:50 PM
> *cool but if i do that how do that how do i get the frame out from under it?*


 As long as you dont have the engine and trans still on the frame, it will be light enough that you and a friend can drag it out sideways, .... hell 2 guys might even be able to do it with the engine and trans still on the frame if you really wanted to, just drag the rear out sideways far enough to allow you to push it out backwards the rest of the way....

The frame and suspension arent as hard to slide around as you would think.

If you get it up in the air with the engine hoists and it wont go high enough, or you just dont want to lift it any higher than you really have to... you can let all of the air out of the tires or take the rims and tires completely off the frame to lower the height of the frame.... ut that will make it harder to move the frame out.... time to fire the riding mower up! 
:biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

take the tires off the back and put a floor jack under the rearend pumpkin, lower it all the way and pull the frame out . I did mine by myself. It was easy.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Aug 13 2003, 06:00 PM
> *take the tires off the back and put a floor jack under the rearend pumpkin, lower it all the way and pull the frame out . I did mine by myself. It was easy.*


 Skan "da one man show" louz
:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ("I" Ridah @ Aug 13 2003, 02:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>I just might have to buy some more paint and go ahead and take mine off the frame. you guys are getting me to hype.[/b][/quote]
HAHAHA, Another victim bitten by the "frame off bug"! :cheesy:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Aug 14 2003, 09:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Aug 14 2003, 09:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--skandalouz_@Aug 13 2003, 06:00 PM
> *take the tires off the back and put a floor jack under the rearend pumpkin,  lower it all the way and pull the frame out .  I did mine by myself.  It was easy.*


Skan "da one man show" louz
:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
If you want it done now and want it done right, do it yourself! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we used an engine hoist and 4 guys when we put evil 63 back on the frame. the only problem was the engine hoist kept wanting to tip so we had our big friend stand on the engine hoist. after that it was all good.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz+Aug 14 2003, 06:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (skandalouz @ Aug 14 2003, 06:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want it done now and want it done right, do it yourself! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
You know it!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 14 2003, 06:30 PM
> *we used an engine hoist and 4 guys when we put evil 63 back on the frame. the only problem was the engine hoist kept wanting to tip so we had our big friend stand on the engine hoist. after that it was all good.*


 Engine hoist on the front and 4 guys picked up the rear im assumning right.... How did you attach the hoist at the front? At the firewall where the fender bolt up like we did, or you have a different trick?


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 9 2003, 09:26 PM
> *HEY!!! Stop laughing at my wooden dolly! It was a prototype! :biggrin:*


 shit, I aint laughin. That is excatly the way I did it. My body is still sitting on the wooden dolly after 4 years. :biggrin: .I want to build the type of dolly that allows you to rotate the car to work on it.


----------



## thespaceghost_2000 (Aug 21, 2002)

Jason... I was also one of the many that hit you up about the rack...but i was kinda stuck in the middle of my project...thanks for this post... here is mine on the rack i built.... 



Last edited by thespaceghost_2000 at Aug 14 2003, 10:22 PM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Thats gonna be a clean 63 wagon spaceghost.... i didnt know there were so many people on here with their rides off the frame!


----------



## thespaceghost_2000 (Aug 21, 2002)

thanks jason...it's gonna take some time to finish.. but i made a lil progress..here is another pic..


----------



## thespaceghost_2000 (Aug 21, 2002)

one more...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice color choice :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Wagon looks good Ron


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

heres my custom rack


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo_@Aug 19 2003, 10:18 AM
> *heres my custom rack *


 Damn, i hope your neighbors are cool! :biggrin:


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

yes they are, they didnt trip the whole time i built my car..... if anything they came by to see how the car was coming along... :biggrin: . even the cops came to check it out, no lie. I told them it was in an accident and the frame was mangaled so i'm putting a new one on..... but once the fire department came by and they slowed down really slow infront of my house and were looking hard. but then they just kept on goint....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo_@Aug 21 2003, 05:35 PM
> *yes they are, they didnt trip the whole time i built my car..... if anything they came by to see how the car was coming along... :biggrin: . even the cops came to check it out, no lie. I told them it was in an accident and the frame was mangaled so i'm putting a new one on..... but once the fire department came by and they slowed down really slow infront of my house and were looking hard. but then they just kept on goint.... *


Hahaha, thats cool! 

I know you had to be nervous though.... i know i was when i flew my painter out here and we painted my rag 64 in the garage of a house i was renting at the time. I was pretty sure someone would be calling the cops or my landlord or something, because of the compressor running at 1 in the morning and friends would stop by and say they smelled the laquer thinner in the air from like 2 blocks away, LMAO!!! Maybe thats why no one called the cops, they were all high!!! 

But 10 days later we were done and they all came over to check it out and were tripping on it, so i guess i had some cool neighbors over there, but im sure they were all happy to see me move too, lol.


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Aug 21 2003, 05:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Aug 21 2003, 05:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--monte carlo_@Aug 21 2003, 05:35 PM
> *yes they are, they didnt trip the whole time i built my car..... if anything they came by to see how the car was coming along... :biggrin: . even the cops came to check it out, no lie. I told them it was in an accident and the frame was mangaled so i'm putting a new one on..... but once the fire department came by and they slowed down really slow infront of my house and were looking hard. but then they just kept on goint.... *


Hahaha, thats cool! 

I know you had to be nervous though.... i know i was when i flew my painter out here and we painted my rag 64 in the garage of a house i was renting at the time. I was pretty sure someone would be calling the cops or my landlord or something, because of the compressor running at 1 in the morning and friends would stop by and say they smelled the laquer thinner in the air from like 2 blocks away, LMAO!!! Maybe thats why no one called the cops, they were all high!!! 

But 10 days later we were done and they all came over to check it out and were tripping on it, so i guess i had some cool neighbors over there, but im sure they were all happy to see me move too, lol.[/b][/quote]
yup, I have bee nervous manny times.........yup you can get a fat ass fine for painting in a residential place........ :0


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

bump


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thespaceghost_2000_@Aug 16 2003, 11:45 AM
> *one more... *


 that wagon is gonna be super tight! getting ready to build my dolly Jason. can't wait to see your 64 when it's done! :0


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

that's a clean wagon


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Sep 15 2003, 10:21 AM
> *getting ready to build my dolly Jason.*


 Cool! Let everyone know how it turns out!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

people looking for this


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 9 2003, 05:28 AM
> *people looking for this*


 damn homie you been diggin


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Yea, thats whats bad about "post your rides" after 30 days without a reply, the topic gets deleted... i would have thought this one was gone fo' sho'!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Oct 9 2003, 08:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Oct 9 2003, 08:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Oct 9 2003, 05:28 AM
> *people looking for this*


damn homie you been diggin [/b][/quote]
just looking out for you guys nice work jasonj i ike the body lift LOL 8 guys and a lady :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 15 2003, 05:02 PM
> *Thats gonna be a clean 63 wagon spaceghost.... i didnt know there were so many people on here with their rides off the frame!*


 :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

or just use a lift


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 9 2003, 04:28 AM
> *people looking for this*


  thanks...I thought it was gone


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT for someone....


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

ttt really good topic


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

My body dolly!! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

With everyone building their own body dollies now, i gotta do something to stay a step ahead.... hmmmmmmmmm?

Im sending mine to the plater tomorrow! :0 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 16 2003, 12:44 PM
> *Nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> With everyone building their own body dollies now, i gotta do something to stay a step ahead.... hmmmmmmmmm?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thats funny!! To bad I didn't make mine spin!!


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

J, just think if you woulda gotten a patent on that.........just think $$$$ :0 $$$$....lol

Glad you posted this though.

And damn, 10 days??? All the other jobs I seen Sal do out here were done in no more than 2 or 3!! Can't wait to see the drop done. Any completion date set or you just takin it all in stride??


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Nov 16 2003, 01:49 PM
> *J, just think if you woulda gotten a patent on that.........just think $$$$ :0 $$$$....lol
> 
> Glad you posted this though.
> ...


 Whats up Ryan? Well, i didnt exactly invent it... shops on the Westcoast have been using them for years before i made mine.

10 days the first time, and he had to come back out for 5 more days to finish. Might be another couple years before its done, ive been working on my hardtop alot lately so it can come out next year.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

oh you guys got your fancy body dollies... but what about a frame flipper!!


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 9 2003, 06:59 PM
> *Another pic of the 60 on the dolly....*


 Thank you Jason. Very comprehensive.

It should go into the "how-to" part of layitlow's features.

I'm framing off a 65 Deville convertable in my shop come december.

Could I add adjustable legs to the rack, say 2 sets of different legs (lengths) with big forged slip-pins or bolts to slide in(for height). 

The ceilings in my shop are near 20'. MC


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Nov 16 2003, 06:44 PM
> *oh you guys got your fancy body dollies... but what about a frame flipper!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow. MC


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 16 2003, 12:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Nov 16 2003, 12:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Nov 16 2003, 12:44 PM
> *Nice!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> With everyone building their own body dollies now, i gotta do something to stay a step ahead.... hmmmmmmmmm?
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thats funny!! To bad I didn't make mine spin!! [/b][/quote]
Yea, you think thats funny now.... but you wont be laughing when i pull up on your dolly with my dolly all chromed out fool! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydromaxx Montreal_@Nov 16 2003, 06:04 PM
> *
> Could I add adjustable legs to the rack, say 2 sets of different legs (lengths) with big forged slip-pins or bolts to slide in(for height).
> *


 Sure you could!... just have one half of the leg slide inside the other. 

You could even get a little crazy and weld a cylinder mount on the sides of the legs and be able to raise and lower it with the body or frame still on it! :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Nov 16 2003, 06:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Nov 16 2003, 06:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, you think thats funny now.... but you wont be laughing when i pull up on your dolly with my dolly all chromed out fool! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Well I will go ahead an take mine to John tomm. and get him to candy it then take to Gary and get it striped to keep up!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Nov 16 2003, 03:44 PM
> *oh you guys got your fancy body dollies... but what about a frame flipper!!
> 
> 
> ...


 that's what i'm talking about...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 17 2003, 09:51 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WTF!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

did the pictures stutter? hahaha yes its a sub frame off of... wait, what would it be? i guess sub frame off restoration... but its a nice expensive project...


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 17 2003, 11:36 AM
> *did the pictures stutter? hahaha yes its a sub frame off of... wait, what would it be? i guess sub frame off restoration... but its a nice expensive project...*


 haha hey thats cool


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Nov 16 2003, 10:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Nov 16 2003, 10:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I will go ahead an take mine to John tomm. and get him to candy it then take to Gary and get it striped to keep up!! :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
Well then i gotta get mine lifted and gets some sounds on it now! :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Nov 17 2003, 05:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Nov 17 2003, 05:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then i gotta get mine lifted and gets some sounds on it now! :0[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thats funny shit!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

ttt 


i am building one once my welder gets setup


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks again for the info. I'll be building one next week :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Dec 26 2003, 07:02 PM
> *Thanks again for the info. I'll be building one next week :cheesy: *


 UH OH!! :biggrin:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Ok I'm a little late!!! :biggrin: 

Just got to finish painting...i'll post it up tonight or tomorrow.

I also added an extra bar in the middle (made it 3 piece) for further extension/retraction of the dolley for larger/smaller cars.


Also, i didnt want to tap the holes for the setscrews, so I welded a 5/16" nut on the outside and use Grade 8 bolts as the setscrews


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

The paint job sucks :uh: 4 cans of rattle paint didn't cover enough

You can see for the middle bar, I used 3 pieces. Two are 2x2 for each outside piece and the middle is a 2x2 with a piece of 2 1/2 by 2 1/2 welded on each end. 

This allows a little further extension/retraction and makes it so the longest piece steel is only 6ft long. Great for easy storing


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

The front was just studs welded on a square piece. I molded one side, but my grinder died while molding the other side


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

For the rear, I looked at my rear frame rail and a stud wouldn't work. I decided to weld angle and drill a hole in it. This allows me to use the factory body mount on the top of the angle, and the factory bolt through the bottom as if was the frame rail.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Heres mine spins 360 can hold the frame with suspention and bolts to the bumper mounts. Had it for about a year now and still have not painted it.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jan 12 2004, 10:42 PM
> *For the rear, I looked at my rear frame rail and a stud wouldn't work. I decided to weld angle and drill a hole in it. This allows me to use the factory body mount on the top of the angle, and the factory bolt through the bottom as if was the frame rail.
> 
> 
> ...


 If you ever want to do a G-body like this you will need these kind of mounts for the front and rear the straight bolts won't work!!  Mine is done just like your pic for my G-body and it works great!


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 13 2004, 01:49 PM
> *
> If you ever want to do a G-body like this you will need these kind of mounts for the front and rear the straight bolts won't work!!  Mine is done just like your pic for my G-body and it works great! *


 Oh well, it can always be cut and rewelded  

Thanks for the tip though! I didn't know!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jan 12 2004, 10:43 PM
> *Finally I didn't want to tap into the steel (too much work :biggrin: ) so i just drilled a hole and welded a nut on. A perfect set screw
> 
> 
> I'm not a pro welder *


 DAMN, look at them gorilla welds!!!

LOL just fuckin with u Joe, looks good, you will have to let me use it next fall :biggrin:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Jan 13 2004, 02:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Jan 13 2004, 02:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Joe5pt0_@Jan 12 2004, 10:43 PM
> *Finally I didn't want to tap into the steel (too much work  :biggrin: ) so i just drilled a hole and welded a nut on. A perfect set screw
> 
> 
> I'm not a pro welder  *


DAMN, look at them gorilla welds!!!

LOL just fuckin with u Joe, looks good, you will have to let me use it next fall :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 <---- Gorilla welds


Hey, Tron just took the fucker from me!  He just pulled the body off his 67 drop and I still got to get time to fuck with it more :angry: so i let him borrow it for awhile. I'll get it back this weekend or next when I pull it apart :biggrin:


The cool thing is that between you, Tron, and Bill i've got FREE storage on it when I'm done with it :roflmao:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0+Jan 13 2004, 09:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joe5pt0 @ Jan 13 2004, 09:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <---- Gorilla welds


Hey, Tron just took the fucker from me!  He just pulled the body off his 67 drop and I still got to get time to fuck with it more :angry: so i let him borrow it for awhile. I'll get it back this weekend or next when I pull it apart :biggrin:


The cool thing is that between you, Tron, and Bill i've got FREE storage on it when I'm done with it :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Bill? what the hell he going to do? but the VW on it? lol


ill be ready to pull the frame on the lincoln a couple weeks before the super show this year, unless i decide on another project by then


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jan 14 2004, 01:36 AM
> *
> Bill? what the hell he going to do? but the VW on it? lol
> 
> ...


 Bill's got a 70 Dodge Dart he's gonna re-do. Clean car, just needs some TLC. Hes got a 73 stang too....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Joe5pt0... that is one niiiiiiice dolly man, im jealous! :angry:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 14 2004, 03:57 PM
> *Joe5pt0... that is one niiiiiiice dolly man, im jealous! :angry:*


 Well then we're almost even because I'm jealous of your frame  


ok i think u still got me beat :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Nov 16 2003, 06:44 PM
> *oh you guys got your fancy body dollies... but what about a frame flipper!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Jason, Matt here, I 'm slaving over my 1st 64 wrapped frame and wanted to know if you could "fuse" the 2 designs into one. Frame and body dolly with 2 extenions for the spin axles (frame mode)at each end? MC


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0+Jan 14 2004, 02:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joe5pt0 @ Jan 14 2004, 02:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigLinc_@Jan 14 2004, 01:36 AM
> *
> Bill? what the hell he going to do? but the VW on it? lol
> 
> ...


Bill's got a 70 Dodge Dart he's gonna re-do. Clean car, just needs some TLC. Hes got a 73 stang too....[/b][/quote]
niicce, i only ever heard yall clown on him about the VW!! :biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i luv this topic...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

This is the 3rd body ive had on my dolly....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 29 2004, 08:56 PM
> *This is the 3rd body ive had on my dolly....*


 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 29 2004, 07:56 PM
> *This is the 3rd body ive had on my dolly....*


 Now if you would just finish one of them. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

how about this one  :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jan 30 2004, 09:57 AM
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 :biggrin: you can flip the car with one hand... raise it, lower it, etc... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

ttt..................this topic is just to good to let it fall off the face of the earth! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 30 2004, 08:47 AM
> *how about this one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 I knwo where you got that pic but i wont tell LOL :biggrin: if you have one of those you are lucky cause those are bad ass


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Jan 30 2004, 06:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Jan 30 2004, 06:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--badass 64_@Jan 30 2004, 09:57 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


:biggrin: you can flip the car with one hand... raise it, lower it, etc... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yeah, we used to have an Elco in one of those in our garage...
they sure makes the bodywork easy!


----------



## impalasonly (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 30 2004, 10:47 AM
> *how about this one  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/post-6-1075481257.jpg[img/][/b][/quote]
> That's like mine minus that shit gots a hoist built into the shit. That's tight and gotta help like a muthafucka!! Mine is a body and frame rotator. You can hook up a body to do floors and shit as well as frames. Whoever don't got one needs one! And my boy sells them or all the metal you need and a full instruction book on how to assemble it. And I've yet to find them cheaper anywhere yet. But I'm sure someone out there sells them cheap. He can also custom powdercoat or paint them for you. I got a hell of a deal on mine! He does many different variations depending on what you want to spend. Only thing I didn't want to pay for was the built in hoist. My engine hoist does the job just fine so figured why pay for another engine hoist that can't do anything but lift a frame. Makes work on cars alot easier!!*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Feb 18 2004, 01:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Feb 18 2004, 01:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 30 2004, 08:47 AM
> *how about this one   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I knwo where you got that pic but i wont tell LOL :biggrin: if you have one of those you are lucky cause those are bad ass[/b][/quote]
I got it off the internet, I forgot the name of the company, specialty something? Anyway, I never said it was mine LOL... But I am ordering one hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

This the topic I was looking for...so I'll post here and delete my topic. thanks to the homies that posted.


















:biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Feb 18 2004, 11:17 AM
> *This the topic I was looking for...so I'll post here and delete my topic. thanks to the homies that posted.
> 
> 
> ...


 no problem bro, just doing my good deed for the day :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

imma buy this one next month I hope hehehe...


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 30 2004, 09:47 AM
> *how about this one  :biggrin:*


 uh oh... 

:biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Feb 18 2004, 08:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Feb 18 2004, 08:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it off the internet, I forgot the name of the company, specialty something? Anyway, I never said it was mine LOL... But I am ordering one hehehe :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
actually.. that desing is quite like the one i have my car sitting on, but its really got some flaws... 

the major area i would improve on would really be as simple as just relocating the lifting cylinders to the other side of the sliding post... because where they are mounted now just creates a serious ammount of binding when trying to lift or lower the body. :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 24 2004, 12:06 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 becareful with that one nacho, because the two ends arent tied together it can cause problems... you dont want your frame spinning out of control do ya? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Feb 24 2004, 01:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Feb 24 2004, 01:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 30 2004, 09:47 AM
> *how about this one   :biggrin:*


uh oh... 

:biggrin: 









[/b][/quote]
oh hell yeah


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

http://www.theroto2000.com/car_body_rotisserie.htm


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jan 12 2004, 08:37 PM
> *The paint job sucks :uh: 4 cans of rattle paint didn't cover enough
> 
> You can see for the middle bar, I used 3 pieces. Two are 2x2 for each outside piece and the middle is a 2x2 with a piece of 2 1/2 by 2 1/2 welded on each end.
> ...


 Nice dolly, looks like mine except I welded nuts on top of the posts instead of bolts! I also made my center brace come apart too! Looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

VERY INFORMATIVE TOPIC


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

someone post the plans to build the rotating dollies


----------



## Buick In Da Werks (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.debonair_@Aug 9 2003, 06:01 PM
> *dammm i wish i could do that with my 83 lac,but i cant cause is my daily driver.*


 i got da same fu*k en problem ... im also just finishin high school ... i have been thinking about storaing my car away for a couple of years and bringing it back out when i ready ...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

damn drasticbean... all those are yours? Them suckers look beautiful...


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 
Hey can I use bedframe???? 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 7 2004, 01:28 PM
> *damn drasticbean... all those are yours? Them suckers look beautiful...*


 YEA RIGHT ...I WISH...NOT READY FOR THE FRAME OFF YET....

JUST POSTING SOME INFOAND PICS FOR PEOPLE THAT WANT MORE INFORMATION ON THE DOLLIES...

WHATS UP WITH YOU HOMIES.. HOW IS THE WEST..????


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Mar 7 2004, 04:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (drasticbean @ Mar 7 2004, 04:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 7 2004, 01:28 PM
> *damn drasticbean... all those are yours? Them suckers look beautiful...*


YEA RIGHT ...I WISH...NOT READY FOR THE FRAME OFF YET....

JUST POSTING SOME INFOAND PICS FOR PEOPLE THAT WANT MORE INFORMATION ON THE DOLLIES...

WHATS UP WITH YOU HOMIES.. HOW IS THE WEST..????[/b][/quote]
nothing much, trying to buy a dolly hahaha... One for frames and one for the car body, gonna tear up some cars in my backyard and then at the shop  what about you???


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Feb 26 2004, 05:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Feb 26 2004, 05:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell yeah[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ANY PICS OF G BODY DOLLIES,,,AND WILL AN IMPALA DOLLIE FIT A G BODY DOLY :cheesy:


----------



## sjcaddy (Jul 5, 2003)

ttt

Damn, this topic almost got lost. 

I would hate for something so useful to get lost like that


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

to the top.


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

heres mine....i showed it a while back but heres my body as it sits now.....damn 3 layers of paint and 3 layers of primer is a BITCH to get off....... :angry:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

another...


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

its fully adjustable in any direction and can fit any body or frame on it......got the idea from jason


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jun 28 2004, 01:48 PM
> *another...*


 Looks good, mine is in the same condition, and on the same style dolly! :biggrin:


----------



## whyn (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 17 2003, 09:51 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 me likey :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jun 28 2004, 03:48 PM
> *another...*















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jun 28 2004, 12:50 PM
> *its fully adjustable in any direction and can fit any body or frame on it......got the idea from jason
> 
> 
> ...


 I was curious, is there any risk with the center bar being off center like that?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Not too much, just as long as it isn't all the way to one side and the dolly won't work for a G-body. :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 29 2004, 09:31 AM
> *the dolly won't work for a G-body. :biggrin:*


 :0 :0 

Why not?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD+Jun 29 2004, 02:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BUD @ Jun 29 2004, 02:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Jun 29 2004, 09:31 AM
> *the dolly won't work for a G-body. :biggrin:*


:0 :0 

Why not?[/b][/quote]
Because it has bolts welded to the top of the dolly and G-bodies have to have a bracket that you can stick a factory bolt through.


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

For all of you that do this kind of work in your home garages, where do you keep these Frame Dollies and Rotisserie? Do you keep them in your yard or can they all be broken down to put in a tool shed or storage house?

I might try this build this winter.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Jun 29 2004, 03:33 PM
> *For all of you that do this kind of work in your home garages, where do you keep these Frame Dollies and Rotisserie? Do you keep them in your yard or can they all be broken down to put in a tool shed or storage house?
> 
> I might try this build this winter.*


 Mine is able to break down and take up minimal space. It will all fit in my garage attic with no problems.


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

Post some pics and did you build it yourself or buy it. If you bought it, where did you get it and how much? Post pics of it broken down if you got them also.

Thanks Homie!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Jun 29 2004, 04:40 PM
> *Post some pics and did you build it yourself or buy it. If you bought it, where did you get it and how much? Post pics of it broken down if you got them also.
> 
> Thanks Homie! *


 I built it myself I will find some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

i built mine myself.....and if i ever get a G-body i'll just grind the bolts off  ......i need to build me a rotator.....scraping undercoating with it falling in your face sucks ass....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

You have any pics of it broken down, because you have got to have a big ass attic, unless each end and the mid section come apart. Is your hoist mounted to the frame dolly or is it a separate motor puller (cherry picker) what ever you want to call it?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Tinman (Aug 7, 2003)

im building one too, and its actualy quite easy.. thought it would be more difficult.
thanks for this great topic jason!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:









love this pic 



Last edited by drasticbean at Jul 22 2004, 11:49 PM


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

TTT

oh and I finally got to use my dolly. Bitches in my neighborhood complained that the car was out in the driveway, so i had to take the dolly off my buddy's drop top 67.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Mental note though........don't use body mount bushings in between the body and the dolly :twak: 

Also I think I should move the dolly up to the next set of mounts instead of using the very rear ones........

since my buddy was using it and it sat outside, the welds rusted on my wheels and one broke off while pushing it in the garage! Scared the shit out of me. Thought I was gonna lose the body  So i went over all the welds again....since I'm a lot better at welding after doing that whole frame :biggrin:

BTW THANKS JASONJ FOR MAKING THIS TOPIC. THE DOLLY HAS BEEN A HUGE HELP NOW THAT I NEED IT!!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Aug 6 2004, 12:16 AM
> *
> Also I think I should move the dolly up to the next set of mounts instead of using the very rear ones........
> 
> ...


Im not sure where the body mounts are on your car, but on the 64 i used the body mount closest to where the rear end would be, it balances better and less stress on the body than using the very back one.

And im glad some people got some use out of this topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 22 2004, 09:40 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





why?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 7 2004, 08:02 PM
> *why?
> [snapback]2115441[/snapback]​*


i love that pic ,cause its a love in progress.... :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Long time no see Mr. Topfan... WHAT THAT PREMIER LIKE NIEAGUH!!! 

ready for vegas compa?




> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 10 2004, 08:34 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2123744[/snapback]​*


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

sweet,bout to do mines


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Aug 9 2003, 05:21 PM
> *
> [snapback]961695[/snapback]​*


nice, what color is this 65?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Sep 25 2004, 03:36 PM
> *nice, what color is this 65?
> [snapback]2246444[/snapback]​*


My favorite 65 :biggrin: http://lowridermagazine.com/features/0304lrm_fantasia/


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

VERY IMPORTANT TOPIC... :biggrin: dont want it to get lost....


----------



## BigWorm (Oct 6, 2004)

thanks for all the good info here


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Here's one I did for my X-frame:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

It's a weekend job, pretty much...


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

This is buildt with some of the parts from an old trailer...


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Front part...


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Waiting for the paintjob... Painters sure knows how to take their time. :uh:

It's shimmed out half an inch on each side so it will be no unpainted spots, not that it really matters since the bumper mounts over there but you know how it goes! :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

This is how it looks right now in my garage, messy! I need to get that painter dude off his ass!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Now thats a nice weld on that bracket!


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 19 2004, 09:00 AM
> *Now thats a nice weld on that bracket!
> [snapback]2427332[/snapback]​*


i noticed the same thing lol


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

What's up Jason? That dolly looks an awful lot like a Bryant's Sheet Metal special


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

god-DAMN Badass 64....is that you in your avatar....or Chris Miller? :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

this is kinda similar to the one badass used... cept tied in the middle and had jacks on each end to raise or lower the frame as needed...


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 20 2004, 12:19 AM
> *god-DAMN Badass 64....is that you in your avatar....or Chris Miller? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2429443[/snapback]​*


LOL, That's me, so you know about Chris Miller! That's cool, he sure got some style...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i had an idea for one,,,i wanted to get opinions,,,if u didnt need to wheel it around a shop would this work? something like this..


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

i am about to build both dolly's......... We have (2) 64's taht are getting the treatment so, I am gonna have to come up with a plan here to get both cars in the air......




Great Topic.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

was looking at the thread & was wondering about when you put yours up on a jack stand in order to get it higher off the ground.... 



1)- I was thinking what if you used say a 3' foot tall piece of 4" x 4" x 3/8" box steel as the First "riser" piece , 

2) then added another 3' foot section of 3" x 3" Inside of the 4" x 4" above... 

3)- Drill out 1/2" or larger holes thru but equally every 6"inches - into the initial 3' section of 4" x 4" of steel , 

4) You can buy some 1/2" or larger grade 8 Bolts or them Solid Rods that have an attatched cotter pin on the ends to secure the stand at a higher level...


That way you can adjust the height up to around 5' feet or so other wise you can initially start off with a longer center section of steel like 4' of 4" x 4" & then use a 4' section of 3" x 3" steel inside of that tube.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 19 2004, 01:58 PM
> *What's up Jason?  That dolly looks an awful lot like a Bryant's Sheet Metal special
> [snapback]2428066[/snapback]​*


Haha, you know it! Whats up Jeff?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 25 2004, 06:22 PM
> *was looking at the thread & was wondering about when you put yours up on a jack stand in order to get it higher off the ground....
> 1)- I was thinking what if you used say a 3' foot tall piece of 4" x 4" x 3/8" box steel as the First "riser" piece ,
> 
> ...



yeah tru,,,,but how would u ''raise'' it with the car attached? thats pretty heavy..i dunno,,,that would be like lifting the car over your head or close to it,,instead of just enuff to get on the dolly,,,but then again,,how do u get the whole car/dolly up on jackstands..... :dunno: hmmmmm


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Nov 25 2004, 09:47 PM
> *yeah tru,,,,but how would u ''raise'' it with the car attached? thats pretty heavy..i dunno,,,that would be like lifting the car over your head or close to it,,instead of just enuff to get on the dolly,,,but then again,,how do u get the whole car/dolly up on jackstands..... :dunno:  hmmmmm
> [snapback]2448129[/snapback]​*


Attach a cylinder at each end, like whats on an engine hoist. They do it on the higher priced rotisseries.

And i got the whole dolly and car up on the jackstands by placing a jack in the center of the crossbar and just jacked it up like it was a car.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *Haha, you know it! Whats up Jeff?*


What's up? Man I haven't been on this site since the days of WEBTV!!! Just heard you had a lot of shit happen in your life. Hit me up if you get a chance [email protected]


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

anyone got any updated pics or new pics to add?


----------



## mrblvd (Aug 6, 2004)

misc.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

BEAN!!! WHERE THE F_CK ARE YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Tinman (Aug 7, 2003)

mine.
and a good object for my very first paintjob ever.
white sealer, planet green base, organic green candy and some pinstriping i did.
the candy was not too bad for the first time.. if you stick to the rules.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hahaha, Tinman is calling all of us Dolly Riders out!!!
Nice. uffin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Damn.........He must be tripping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0

He's the KING Dolly Rider! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

pinstripped dolly? damn LOL


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

yah, I guess you gotta mask the dolly too before painting.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrblvd_@Dec 30 2004, 08:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice equipment


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Mar 16 2005, 07:26 PM
> *yah, I guess you gotta mask the dolly too before painting.
> [snapback]2858715[/snapback]​*




:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

good topic :thumbsup:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

i want to make a frame and body dolly, but is it possible to make a dual purpouse frame/ body dolly? actually i want to make a rotisserie, but i dont exactly understand the way it stays in place when you turn it and how do you turn it? can any body answer for me or post some close up pics of the part that turns, thanks


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

This is a good topic with good info!


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

yea im wondering about the rotiserrie part. it would be easy to get two pipes, one that can turn in the other, but how would you get it to hold in one position, and trust that it will stay there.


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

anybody? just a bolt hold it in place?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Just like an engine stand... holes drilled thru the pipes at various angles and a pin locks it in place.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 2 2005, 02:26 AM
> *Just like an engine stand... holes drilled thru the pipes at various angles and a pin locks it in place.
> [snapback]3083164[/snapback]​*


wow... your so smart....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## EndzCollector (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Im doin up a 78 monte but I need to take the body off to put some new floor panels in and rocker panels and whatever else a rusty old ass car needs fixed =D...so when builing this body/frame stand....for the body you just measure between the body mount bolts underneath the car for the steel posts to be welded onto the stand and fit the body over them? sort of the same idea as a frame machine in an autobody shop? Thanks for the help if you respond.


----------



## EndzCollector (Mar 9, 2005)

If you were just going to make a rigid stand for one body style, could you do it without the boxes for the bars to slide through? Like couldnt you just weld the middle long bar to the cross bars at each end and bolts the castor wheels on and weld the 4 leg tops on and set the body on that? or if you had a flat driveway to let the stand sit, you wouldnt even need the legs on the stand if you didnt need to move it around. It would save a lot of time and work that way if you had the luxury of being able to let this thing stay in one spot. Or is this a bad idea? I have some mad bodywork to do on my 78 monte body cuz all the floor panels are rusting through as well as quarter panel bottoms and the trunk pan at the sides of the wheel wells. Any more info on a stand for a 78 monte body would be great as I see most of the info is for impala's etc. Thanks.

Tyler


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Here you go. :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I was lookin for this!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 24 2004, 11:06 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NACHO I MAKE THEM IM IN VENTURA COUNTY NEAR MAGIC MOUNTAIN


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Nov 20 2004, 05:06 PM
> *i had an idea for one,,,i wanted to get opinions,,,if u didnt need to wheel it around a shop would this work? something like this..
> [snapback]2432437[/snapback]​*


THIS ONLY WORKS FOR FRAME NOT A BODY


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Jason, who is the guy in the blue shirt by the firewall?? I can't seem to remember who that is?? Oh yeah, and what happened to Bailey's shoes?? :dunno:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 26 2005, 09:01 AM
> *Jason, who is the guy in the blue shirt by the firewall??  I can't seem to remember who that is??
> [snapback]3481184[/snapback]​*



How did the wood body dolly work for you?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

It got pretty shaky pretty fast. I built the metal one, maybe a month later??


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 26 2005, 10:01 AM
> *Jason, who is the guy in the blue shirt by the firewall??  I can't seem to remember who that is??  Oh yeah, and what happened to Bailey's shoes?? :dunno:
> [snapback]3481184[/snapback]​*


Wasnt his name Nick? He always hung out with Mark and Seth.... isnt he the guy who they painted the green euro coupe for that worked at Ace Hardware off of Tates Creek Rd???

And Baileys shoes, lolol.... i always crack on him about that. He had brand new shoes on that day and was afraid he would get them dirty. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Jul 26 2005, 11:37 AM
> *How did the wood body dolly work for you?
> [snapback]3481773[/snapback]​*


Yea, like OGJordan said... it got shakey fast... it was just temporary until the metal one got built. If you didnt plan to move it, it would have lasted for years.... but the forces of pushing it around really made it scary.


----------



## ogmonte77 (Jun 14, 2005)

on those dollies, I see that some have the rear mounts before rear humps for rear tires and some after hump. which would be best?? Take into account removing doors for some work and paint


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I want to build one for my 84 Deville any tips any one know if I can just weld a bolt to the top or will I have to make that plate like the G bodys :dunno: Do I use the body mounts by where the rear end goes if so then do I need to make the back taller so it will be even?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *on those dollies, I see that some have the rear mounts before rear humps for rear tires and some after hump. which would be best?? Take into account removing doors for some work and paint*


I personally think it's a little safer to go to the back. Seems like in front of the rear wheel well would make it a little tipsy, but I'm sure it will work. If you're going to pull the body off the frame, you really should weld/bolt some metal in the jambs in place of the doors to keep the body from wanting to fold. I mean, it's not going to collapse completely, but even if it moves 1/8 of and inch you've got a headache coming. Check out the first pics, you can see the bars in the jambs.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I need one


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 17 2005, 08:57 PM~3288415
> *NACHO I MAKE THEM IM IN VENTURA COUNTY NEAR MAGIC MOUNTAIN
> *



how much?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

here's dippinit welding his cars floor...




















here is seths car... yeah, we're working on it already, hope you guys like the pics of his soon to be kandy red patterned out 61.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

this is some hick shit right thur...










for jayson J and all those other southern dudes... LOL


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :rofl:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 10 2005, 05:48 PM~3584689
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I used a tractor to put my lift up. :biggrin:


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 11 2005, 12:34 AM~3589033
> *I used a tractor to put my lift up.  :biggrin:
> *


Damn Ky ******** :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 10 2005, 10:34 PM~3589033
> *I used a tractor to put my lift up.  :biggrin:
> *



sup neighbor hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

This is pretty cool!! Awesome How to. It is so great that I'll actually put it into my signature. That is if you don't mind.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice topic!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

any more...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm glad this post is back I will be needing this info. For my 61 and 48!


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

my el camino


----------



## mab69us (Dec 20, 2002)

WOW


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

any more...?


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

HERES OURS OUT IT DONT LOOK AS GOOD AS JASON JS HIS PROBLEY HAD FLOORS


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Oct 6 2005, 01:07 PM~3954661
> *HERES OURS  IT DONT LOOK AS GOOD AS JASON JS HIS PROBLEY HAD FLOORS
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

try accessiblesystems.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

here is just one of the models we make


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Heres one i saw today, kinda different, works like a pair of scissors, weird...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 31 2005, 07:32 PM~4108904
> *Heres one i saw today, kinda different, works like a pair of scissors, weird...
> *



Makes for easy storage. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 31 2005, 07:32 PM~4108904
> *Heres one i saw today, kinda different, works like a pair of scissors, weird...
> *


it wouls be better if the uprights were able to slide up and down the "sciccors" bars.

to accomodate for different cars.


also that would be great if you could hold up your x frame and not have to stepover the side bars to access the center section of the frame.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Would you guys recomend painting the car on a frame dolly??


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

im planning on building one, adjustable. its going to be for my lincoln, i plan on using the boby mounts infront of the doors, and then the back mounts that are right after the hump (not the very last one) the back is about 5" higher mounting point when i measure from the floor to the frame. even thow the frame will be gone, im thinking ....should i go ahead and make the posts all the same higth? or make the back ones 5" taller?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ttt for my question


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 9 2006, 01:52 PM~4580248
> *im planning on building one, adjustable.  its going to be for my lincoln, i plan on using the boby mounts infront of the doors, and then the back mounts that are right after the hump (not the very last one)  the back is about 5" higher mounting point when i measure from the floor to the frame. even thow the frame will be gone, im thinking ....should i go ahead and make the posts all the same higth? or make the back ones 5" taller?
> *


I woudl make them taller so the car sits level when on the body car or just make the back ones adjustable in hiegth you can use a peice of bigger box tube for the rear one drill some hole in 1" encrements from so you can have it level with the front or up to the 5" difference but i would make it where the car sits level


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

bump
bump
bump..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt Good topic! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow1964 (Apr 22, 2006)

thank u guys 4 all the help


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks to Jason and Matt, for motivation and tools. One more frame off, frame wrap to be done soon. :biggrin: Body Dolly 1


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Body Dolly 2


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Body dolly 3


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@May 22 2006, 11:46 AM~5473324
> *Body dolly 3
> *


Damn Novan, good work bro...Doing it back yard boogie...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@May 22 2006, 12:35 PM~5473265
> *Thanks to Jason and Matt, for motivation and tools. One more frame off, frame wrap to be done soon. :biggrin: Body Dolly 1
> *


Right on homie.... thanks for the nice PM... thats what its all about.


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 22 2006, 05:57 PM~5476271
> *Damn Novan, good work bro...Doing it back yard boogie...
> *


Yeah thanks, it went well for a first timer. 
Its frame off soon, I'll start a thread in the project section.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

The topic that will never die!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@May 22 2006, 07:23 PM~5476506
> *Yeah thanks, it went well for a first timer.
> Its frame off soon, I'll start a thread in the project section.
> *


right on man...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 22 2006, 08:39 PM~5476667
> *The topic that will never die!
> *


Just like that massive yellow dolly huh Jeff? Ill never forget you hauling those heavy ass wheels out in a box that night after work, those were the definition of overkill, lmao.... but that things been around... after i used it for both of my cars, James Sutter used it on a car or two, and now i think Brent Greer (Pitbull) has it??? ... or maybe Big Walt has it down here now??? Damn, im not sure where its at, lol.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *Just like that massive yellow dolly huh Jeff? Ill never forget you hauling those heavy ass wheels out in a box that night after work, those were the definition of overkill, lmao.... but that things been around... after i used it for both of my cars, James Sutter used it on a car or two, and now i think Brent Greer (Pitbull) has it??? ... or maybe Big Walt has it down here now??? Damn, im not sure where its at, lol.
> *


No shit? I'm getting ready to pull the body off me car, could really use it, lol.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

If any of you has a dolly like these to sell for my '64 let me know through pm asap. I don't have the means to build one yet. Thanks.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

To The Top. This topic really was usefull. 

I'm fixin to start my dolly. only difference, I'm adding a middle body mount support that can side to either end, and the side are adjustable same as the front and rear, but minus the wheels.So maybe I'll never have to worry about a support across the door area.

Also, my uprights will be about 18"-24" tall, but will have smaller tubing inside a sleeve, with several holes in both to through bolt at different heights so I can get my body up there to work under, and lower it back down without having to mess with jack stands.Just need to make sure to getting locking wheels.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 25 2006, 06:33 PM~5497908
> *If any of you has a dolly like these to sell for my '64 let me know through pm asap. I don't have the means to build one yet. Thanks.
> *


You can buy them on ebay or talk to "classic customs" on this site. He makes them for the company that sells them on Ebay. I just ordered one for my rag.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 8 2006, 09:57 PM~5739746
> *You can buy them on ebay or talk to "classic customs" on this site. He makes them for the company that sells them on Ebay. I just ordered one for my rag.
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BODY-CART-A...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 8 2006, 11:00 PM~5739757
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BODY-CART-A...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *



how much was shipping?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

If I had ordered it through the company on Ebay it would have cost me about $120 for shipping. The total then would have been just under $500. But I would talk to Tommy(Classic Customs). Maybe he can work out a nice deal for you. Mine deal was so sweet I'm not sure Tommy would want me post it. Good dude. I believe Tattoo-76 and another Layitlow member have been customers of his.


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

what did you guys do to beable to run a bolt into the body mount from the top of the leg?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^^Did you read the very first post?



> *4. Drill a hole in the middle of the small 2x2" squre flat plates and slide a bolt through it, then weld the bolt head on, then take this peice and weld it to the top of the legs with the threaded end of the bolt sticking up... this is what you will bolt the body mounts down with.
> *


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 23 2006, 12:00 PM~5826835
> *^^^Did you read the very first post?
> *


g time ago and forgot, good looking out


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

is anyone building them to sell here on lil?what the # to the other place that would hook it up?


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 4 2006, 10:13 PM~5906093
> *is anyone building them to sell here on lil?what the # to the other place that would hook it up?
> *


pm classic kustoms he makes them i got mine from him cool dude


----------



## lowlow1964 (Apr 22, 2006)

how much u pay for mr. impala


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 8 2006, 10:57 PM~5739746
> *You can buy them on ebay or talk to "classic customs" on this site. He makes them for the company that sells them on Ebay. I just ordered one for my rag.
> *


  glad you like it bro


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks bro


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 08:52 PM~5937865
> *pm classic kustoms he makes them i got mine from him cool dude
> *


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

just finished mine


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

built by classic kustoms, this cart is built to withstand the next ice age, its built right and the price was great i suggest you hit him up if you need one. It also breaks down really easily for future storage for the next project, great investment (and try and have it sent truck freight not ups lol). All 4 wheels swivel 360 degrees and come equipped with swivel locks and brakes which make moving it a breeze


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 22 2006, 06:42 PM~6018159
> *built by classic kustoms, this cart is built to withstand the next ice age, its built right and the price was great i suggest you hit him up if you need one. It also breaks down really easily for future storage for the next project, great investment (and try and have it sent truck freight not ups lol). All 4 wheels swivel 360 degrees and come equipped with swivel locks and brakes which make moving it a breeze
> 
> 
> ...



now thats a lowrider


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

wheres a good place to get casters with a good weight rating


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridn78sabre_@Nov 13 2006, 12:04 AM~6555888
> *wheres a good place to get casters with a good weight rating
> *


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/produ...selected=Caster


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

great topic


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

How would i mount a 48-54 style chevy/gmc on a dolly?
anyone have pics/schematics?


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 10 2007, 06:02 AM~7449394
> *great topic
> *


x2 homie


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

ttt 4 gr8 topic


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

here's mines for my 63' just finished today, it's time for the removal stage:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks for the info had one made this topic helped me out


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

these two are of an early version i did. cheaper to build but not as strong


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I made mine out of legos and balsa wood.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

is 3/16th steel strong enough.....79 monte


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 9 2003, 01:19 PM~961416
> *I always get questions about this... so i decided to make a post for everyone.
> 
> How to build your own body dolly.
> ...


Seeing as that I don't have the materials nor the knowledge to make one of these but I need it can I just pay some one to make it for me? Anybody up for the job?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@Aug 16 2007, 08:57 PM~8573067
> *Seeing as that I don't have the materials nor the knowledge to make one of these but I need it can I just pay some one to make it for me? Anybody up for the job?
> *


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kd_qzeCSOSo


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

DOES ANYONE OF THE MEASUREMENTS TO MAKE ONE OF THESE FOR A 80 MONTE? OR IS ANYONE SELLING ONE??


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 25 2007, 12:46 PM~8867393
> *DOES ANYONE OF THE MEASUREMENTS TO MAKE ONE OF THESE FOR A 80 MONTE? OR IS ANYONE SELLING ONE??
> *


the ones i make and sale are 100% universal


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@Aug 16 2007, 08:57 PM~8573067
> *Seeing as that I don't have the materials nor the knowledge to make one of these but I need it can I just pay some one to make it for me? Anybody up for the job?
> *


Hit me up...How about a rotisserie ??


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

to the top for a great thread


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 8 2007, 10:09 AM~8952602
> *to the top for a great thread
> *


yyy


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 27 2007, 04:42 PM~8883641
> *the ones i make and sale are 100% universal
> *


How much you selling one for. I know shipping would be a bitch since i live over here in Cali


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn, no more excuses  Now I have to seperate the frame from the body :banghead:

Thanks for the info


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

great topic ......old......but great!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 12 2007, 10:58 AM~8985741
> *How much you selling one for. I know shipping would be a bitch since i live over here in Cali
> *


pm sent


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I NEED ONE OF THESE FUCKERS.....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

word ,me too!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

to the top


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

mines i built over 2 yrs ago. (old pic)

staged the body on my self wit the help of an engine hoist.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is another way of doing it. It's not going to be the best way to go if you plan on doing work to the body while it's off the frame. It does however save a lot of space in the garage since it will fit over the frame still for storage. I don't have the room to have the frame and body sitting side by side so I just push the body outside while I work on the frame and back in when I'm done. This also saves you from getting hassled by the city for having the body in your yard, if that applies to your location.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 6 2008, 04:50 PM~9879816
> *Here is another way of doing it. It's not going to be the best way to go if you plan on doing work to the body while it's off the frame. It does however save a lot of space in the garage since it will fit over the frame still for storage. I don't have the room to have the frame and body sitting side by side so I just push the body outside while I work on the frame and back in when I'm done. This also saves you from getting hassled by the city for having the body in your yard, if that applies to your location.
> 
> 
> ...


POST YOUR JUNGLE JIM :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It's in that pic. It's just not assembled. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## MNHOPPER (Mar 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 22 2006, 12:42 PM~6018159
> *built by classic kustoms, this cart is built to withstand the next ice age, its built right and the price was great i suggest you hit him up if you need one. It also breaks down really easily for future storage for the next project, great investment (and try and have it sent truck freight not ups lol). All 4 wheels swivel 360 degrees and come equipped with swivel locks and brakes which make moving it a breeze
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! HOW MUCH CLASSIC CUSTOMS ?? *


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks 

shipping is just crazy high. if you were close enough to meet i can do one for around $450. if it would help pm me and i will give you a size and assembly list and maybe you can throw one together and save on the shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## bams (Dec 9, 2007)

need a rotisserie asap where can i buy one


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

What size square tubing is everyone using and how thick?


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

Great Job Homie, I'm making one for my 65


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

any rotisseries


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

My dad build a dolly/rotisserie for me at his work. . Always handy when replacing floorpanels or with sandblasting the body :biggrin: Thanks dad. :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Jun 25 2008, 11:01 AM~10947265
> *My dad build a dolly/rotisserie for me at his work. . Always handy when replacing floorpanels or with sandblasting the body :biggrin:  Thanks dad. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good, but how are you going to adjust the center of gravity to make turning easy. every car depending on what has been removed/add will be different


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 25 2008, 09:45 AM~10947545
> *looks good, but how are you going to adjust the center of gravity to make turning easy.     every car depending on what has been removed/add will be different
> *


Well, for my 65 the center of gravity should be ok , but for another car it can be different. My dad is going to modify it a little next week in case the center of gravity is not correct. I've been told that to determine the center you have to take 2/3 of the body height, roof and height of the windows excluded if you know what I'm trying to say :biggrin: English is not my first language 

We will see. It's our first attempt. I see you build some nice dolly's too


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Jun 26 2008, 11:02 AM~10955166
> *Well, for my 65 the center of gravity should be ok , but for another car it can be different. My dad is going to modify it a little next week in case the center of gravity is not correct. I've been told that to determine the center you have to take 2/3 of the body height, roof and height of the windows excluded if you know what I'm trying to say :biggrin:  English is not my first language
> 
> We will see. It's our first attempt. I see you build some nice dolly's too
> *


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Jun 25 2008, 05:01 PM~10947265
> *My dad build a dolly/rotisserie for me at his work. . Always handy when replacing floorpanels or with sandblasting the body :biggrin:  Thanks dad. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



sweet, thats some serious piece of work K's


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

the biggest one i have ever made :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:0 Holy Shit!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn :0


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

That's some serious work


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Jul 2 2008, 08:11 AM~10995702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Tommy gotts some skilllz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

great topic good info and ill be doing a frame off soon thanks to you guys lol


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Good info... :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

great topic


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 2 2008, 08:21 PM~11000571
> *Tommy gotts some skilllz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *



thanks homie


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

THIS CAT I KNOW SAYS HE IS GOING TO MAKE A BODY CART OUT OF ENGINE STANDS ,I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW THIS HOLDS UP!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody used the 10" air tire casters from harbor frieght on their dolly i have them on mine and with the body on it they seem kinda wobbley(at the swivel/bearings) they would be fine for arond the shop I HOPE butin transit to and from the blasters is what concernce me???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 12 2009, 11:53 AM~13554356
> *Anybody used the 10" air tire casters from harbor frieght on their dolly i have them on mine and with the body on it they seem kinda wobbley(at the swivel/bearings) they would be fine for arond the shop I HOPE butin transit to and from the blasters is what concernce me???
> *


????


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

built one yesterday, came out good, ill post pics later.


----------



## stars (Jan 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

oldie but a goodie. do it yourself!


----------



## ozzie bob (Sep 11, 2009)

It works for me...thanks

Ozzie Bob


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Jul 21 2009, 11:33 AM~14538389
> *oldie but a goodie. do it yourself!
> *


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 9 2005, 02:15 PM~3571225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will this hold the wieght of a car with doors on it?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

marking this topic


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 12 2009, 12:52 AM~15640445
> *will this hold the wieght of a car with doors on it?
> *


Depends on the gauge of steel.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

damn this is an old thread...I remember building a dolly from this thread...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 16 2009, 04:58 AM~15677461
> *damn this is an old thread...I remember building a dolly from this thread...
> *


Me too. :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i built this for a local insurance company


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Old thread indeed


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 16 2010, 05:18 AM~16626696
> *i built this for a local insurance company
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

i went the cheap route. 4x4s and cinderblocks on top of $16 harbor freight 1000 lb furniture dollies. shit works, but would rather have a true rotisserie. maybe once there is enough metal in it to bolt to.........


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

i know this is an old topic but i used it to build a dolly today for my homie......


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

to the top


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Haha... this topic will never die! :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 11 2010, 09:59 PM~18289763
> *Haha... this topic will never die!  :cheesy:
> *


its a classic :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 13 2010, 06:29 PM~17183447
> *i know this is an old topic but i used it to build a dolly today for my homie......
> 
> 
> ...


man those caster wheels SUCK. i had a 62 on a dolly no front clip no doors and no trunk. and those wheels arent worth a shit rolling thru the grass...........how did they work for u?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2010, 05:37 AM~18291194
> *man those caster wheels SUCK. i had a 62 on a dolly no front clip no doors and no trunk.  and those wheels arent worth a shit rolling thru the grass...........how did they work for u?
> *


x2. i have some custome made foam filled simi pnematic ones made and they do better than those. then i just gave up and started having wheels made and i custom make my own rigs.. its just really hard to put that much wheight on any rubber style wheel and get perfect results. if anyone could use either the ones i have made by a caster company or even the ones i custom make myself i could let some go for what i have in them. also goes the same with hard casters. i buy by the thousands so there decent cheap.. i would rather break even than see people have to pay more for harbor freight crap and it still not do the job right


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 16 2010, 06:18 AM~16626696
> *i built this for a local insurance company
> 
> 
> ...


Need more info / specs on this one?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 12 2010, 06:20 AM~18291325
> *x2. i have some custome made foam filled simi pnematic ones made and they do better than those. then i just gave up and started having wheels made and i custom make my own rigs.. its just really hard to put that much wheight on any rubber style wheel and get perfect results.  if anyone could use either the ones i have made by a caster company or even the ones i custom make myself i could let some go for what i have in them. also goes the same with hard casters. i buy by the thousands so there decent cheap.. i would rather break even than see people have to pay more for harbor freight crap and it still not do the job right
> 
> 
> ...


yep harbor freight. i bought the air ones because i had to push the dolly around the side of my house to my backyard, all grass. so im thinking they looked beefy enuff like some 4x4 tires. yeah right. fuckin things were almost flat soon as i put them on. and then i went to air one up and it popped and sounded like a shotgun.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 12 2010, 11:16 AM~18293037
> *Need more info / specs on this one?
> *


call me anytime bro. my cell is 423 782 6322. i built that for a major insurance company. osha approved and everything, thats why it had to have the big "ship" wheel looking thing 
Tommy 


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2010, 02:29 PM~18294504
> *yep harbor freight.  i bought the air ones because i had to push the dolly around the side of my house to my backyard, all grass. so im thinking they looked beefy enuff like some 4x4 tires. yeah right. fuckin things were almost flat soon as i put them on. and then i went to air one up and it popped and sounded like a shotgun.
> *


exactly what i thought when i started doing the rubber tire thing, i learned fast lol


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 11 2010, 08:59 PM~18289763
> *Haha... this topic will never die!  :cheesy:
> *


i love this topic ...i have my dolly ready from your measurements and i'll post pics when i get my ragghouse 'in the air' Just waiting on a welder friend to come over this wknd and weld braces onto the gap where the doors were :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 12 2010, 03:55 AM~18290965
> *its a classic  :biggrin:
> *


This topic just turned 7 years old a few days ago, lol... and the car i posted on page 1 still isnt done. Crazy how time flies.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

im there


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

here is the one i built for my duece


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Ive bumped this muthafucka so many fucking times i finally, TODAY,as of 1 hour ago have some pics of my very own....my center bar *just* makes it..


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 12 2010, 11:04 PM~18297910
> *This topic just turned 7 years old a few days ago, lol... and the car i posted on page 1 still isnt done. Crazy how time flies.
> *



The dolly is what, 10 or 11 years old now?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 12 2010, 11:04 PM~18297910
> *This topic just turned 7 years old a few days ago, lol... and the car i posted on page 1 still isnt done. Crazy how time flies.
> *


no doubt.lol..


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's mine built it for $80! Took about 3hrs Thanks jasonj


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

sick thread wish i had room for one


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Aug 30 2010, 01:06 AM~18438098
> * sick thread wish i had room for one
> *


well it does collapse down to almost nothing when not in use..


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

what size height do the post have to be on a body dolly im doing a 62 and i want it to sit even


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Oct 21 2010, 06:21 AM~18868864
> *what size height do the post have to be on a body dolly im doing a 62 and i  want it to sit even
> *


as high as you want the car to sit. 


make it adjustable. more pics in my sig you can get ideas from.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

GREAT TOPIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

check the last few pages of my topic. i will be giving away a brand new $1180 rotisserie. and im thinking of doing a cart as well. 


i will start a separate topic and people can submit pictures of there build up they need the unit on.... then I'm going to let layitlow vote on who is the most deserving... 100% free. no catch.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

example of the unit i will be giving away. brandnew though









[/quote]


and i have "upgraded" a few things since then.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

the cart


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> example of the unit i will be giving away. brandnew though


and i have "upgraded" a few things since then.
[/quote]
I have one of his body carts and rotisserie, very nice, and great customer service :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

great topic, im gonna be needing some of this info soon enough.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 21 2010, 08:42 PM~18874548
> *great topic, im gonna be needing some of this info soon enough.
> *


  
this is a good one
finally going to order up my metal tomorrow.
got some 2.5X2.5, some 2X2, some 2X3 and a sheet of metal for the frame..
hopefully that'll last me a bit. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

well took me 2 months + to get around to doing it....
But i finally did it. lol. 
Just gotta drill some holes and weld in some nuts for the pinch bolts and im good to go.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 3 2011, 09:06 PM~19494665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Aug 22 2010, 07:46 PM~18378337
> *here is the one i built  for my duece
> 
> 
> ...



is this 1/8 inch tubing? i would think that would be to small will 1/8 work


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Does anyone have a rottisary that they are done using ! in southern californa. willing to buy asap


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Jan 4 2011, 12:32 AM~19497240
> *Nice
> *


thanks man. 
For some reason these days i have issues measuring things out.. had a few pieces way to long. 
and a few to many pieces all togeather.. haha.. and i ordered to much metal overall.. lol


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jan 4 2011, 01:24 PM~19500926
> *Does anyone have a rottisary that they are done using ! in southern californa. willing to buy asap
> *


I can build u one!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

heres the one i built for my regal


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 28 2011, 02:02 PM~19723120
> *heres the one i built for my regal
> 
> 
> ...


Nice stuff man.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Finna build me one but I don't have a concrete driveway or slab. Where can I order those wheels so that I can roll my body cart over gravel or just the plain ole ground?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 28 2011, 10:03 PM~19726464
> *Finna build me one but I don't have a concrete driveway or slab. Where can I order those wheels so that I can roll my body cart over gravel or just the plain ole ground?
> *


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 29 2011, 01:30 PM~19730841
> *
> *



I've used the 8x2 performa wheel. They work good for going inside and out.

There is also pneumatic, or soild foam style tires. Pneumatics go flat because of the valve stem. Soild foam are expensive, least up here. The wider the tire, the easier it'll roll on gravel.... in a straight line. Promblem with a wide tire is that it's harder to turn it.

If you go pneumatic, fill it up so you've got a good crown. It'll help it turn.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 28 2011, 10:03 PM~19726464
> *Finna build me one but I don't have a concrete driveway or slab. Where can I order those wheels so that I can roll my body cart over gravel or just the plain ole ground?
> *


like he said.

I went the air route. Only problem like mentioned is the flats.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 29 2011, 08:04 PM~19732778
> *like he said.
> 
> I went the air route. Only problem like mentioned is the flats.
> *


Do you know if Lowes migh sell these wheels? I live in a small town and there's a Lowes about an hour away.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

no idea man.. look in your local phone book for companies that sell "casters" you should be able to find someplace that will at least point you in the right direction. 
just be aware. good ones are not cheap. But the last thing you want is a wheel to break when you need it to roll..


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 29 2011, 08:09 PM~19733212
> *no idea man.. look in your local phone book for companies that sell "casters" you should be able to find someplace that will at least point you in the right direction.
> just be aware. good ones are not cheap. But the last thing you want is a wheel to break when you need it to roll..
> *




X2


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I found these pneumatic casters but I'm not sure if they'd be strong enough.
http://www.castercity.com/eshop/10Expand.a.../casterswnw.htm


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 30 2011, 07:33 PM~19739730
> *I found these pneumatic casters but I'm not sure if they'd be strong enough.
> http://www.castercity.com/eshop/10Expand.a.../casterswnw.htm
> *


id say they are good. 
450LB per wheel.. thats 1800 for a set of 4.. 
more then enough for a body. 
A bare body would be no more then 1000. and thats an extreme case... of course thats just my guess. lol


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

Good info thanks for sharing


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 30 2011, 10:52 PM~19741901
> *id say they are good.
> 450LB per wheel.. thats 1800 for a set of 4..
> more then enough for a body.
> ...


what about the body with the frame? anybody gotta good guesstimation on the weight of that?


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

Good shit built mine off this topic thanks Jason


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

good stuff man.
Now that i have mine built. and have rolled it around a bit.
I dont like the height of the wheels off the ground.
I think i'll be rigging something up to get things a bit lower.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

To
The
Top


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

I used a caster off a elect pattet jack!


----------



## RUSTY FIERRO (Sep 23, 2008)

HERE'S MY DEUCE ON THE JASON J DOLLY. THX J.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)

Si se puede!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

My turd in the works


----------



## klownin530 (Feb 20, 2011)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

To the top ..... For old time's sake


----------



## CAPONE79 (Jun 10, 2012)

Great Topic And Good Info :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> To the top ..... For old time's sake


No shit eh. Some good info in here. Helped me a lot with mine. Next on the list is a roti. Not sure if I will build or just buy ine from docta in alberta.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I love this shit soca.... Check Craigslist or kijijji (nobody out west uses that site ) but often rotisseries come up cheap . 
My body is still on my Jason j special but If I had the budget I would have got a rotisserie. But Jason j special did me perfect. It cost me about $100 bucks. My Uso welded the shit for free . Got free castors . The bolts I paid next to nothing for. My pops drilled holes for me going by and cutting his grass . Next weekend my raghouse is finally going back on the frame. After being on the dolly for 2 years


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Im going to try and make one lets see how it comes out. Lotz of good info in this thread.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ be advised that the basic one that Jason j suggests is the simplest and most practical to make. 
The rotisseries are a different story but as for the home made ones Jason j's is the best


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

:drama:TTT


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

OneStopCustoms said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned it but
> These are designed for convertibles, the bar on the top helps support the body. Kinda as if it were the roof on a hard top.


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Groc006 said:


> OneStopCustoms said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if anyone mentioned it but
> ...


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

Any pics of a body jig ?


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

How are you guys making the rear mounts? I see the front have a bolt sticking up but what about the back...and how long are the up rights?


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

Has anyone used .060 tubing?


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

anybody else with piks :dunno:


----------



## mike_bfdr (Jul 16, 2008)

when i made mine i got of material so cheap i made 2 sets of legs and 2 have different heights


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

mike_bfdr said:


> when i made mine i got of material so cheap i made 2 sets of legs and 2 have different heights



Good JOb im gona build one soon for my 69 try to soak up tips the back shorter legs right ? so its even?


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

To the top


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I always get asked how I get my bodies off the frame and on to the rotisserie or dolly. My answer is always with an engine hoist and some 4x4's. 

Now I have this tool I got from the man Tommy at classic customs and it slips right into the engine hoist ram location and with the help of a few straps at each corner it disconnects the body from frame with ease. Making it a 1 man job. 

I'll see if I can post pics of an example since mines is taken apart right now. Yes it comes apart and can be stored under a couch if you wanted to.


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

I built this one


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

TTT. I need to make one of these.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I just finished mine, I'll post pics in a bit


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

What is everyone using for Casters? I'd like to build one tomorrow since I have the day off but the only place near is HF but all the post seem to say don't use the HF casters. It will be built to hold my 80 Coupe Deville and it needs to be able to roll in and out my garage.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

crucialjp said:


> What is everyone using for Casters? I'd like to build one tomorrow since I have the day off but the only place near is HF but all the post seem to say don't use the HF casters. It will be built to hold my 80 Coupe Deville and it needs to be able to roll in and out my garage.


I used casters of scaffolding


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> I used casters of scaffolding


I will see if I can find some.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

crucialjp said:


> I will see if I can find some.


I got lucky and found them at the junkyard in a paint van.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's the body dolly I built, mostly reclaimed tubing, and I scored the casters at a junkyard. They were in a paint van. There from a scaffold. Im a whole $76.50 into it


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Finally building one of these! Hope to have it finished tonight so I can have more room in my garage after all these years.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Just built this for the frame over the weekend, yes those are shopping cart casters


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Aeroman (Jan 5, 2005)




----------

